# The great Diesel Cruze spare tire dilemma



## truthstar (Aug 1, 2014)

From what I understand doing research through the forum is that a spare tire with a 5X105 SHOULD fit all the wheels on my 2014 Chevy Cruze.

So is it safe to say that a spare with a 5X105 bolt pattern would be an adequate and working option for me? I drive 200+ miles each day for work and NEED blow out insurance.

Thanks


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Cruze Diesel uses a 5X115 pattern……the 5X105 is used on the gasoline fueled Cruze.

Search around…there are several threads regarding fitment for your Diesel.

Rob


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

From what I recall reading up: the Chevy Orlando 17" spare will fit the Cruze diesel.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Something you SERIOUSLY need to consider..is something I posted in another Spare tire thread.

How exactly do you plan to sufficiently anchor and restrain that spare tire in case of a frontal accident. Because it WILL come through that back seat and take out everything in its path in anything worse than a minor fender bender. Because it WILL continue to travel at the speed the car and you WAS going until it expends that energy on something.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It'll only continue to travel at that speed if it becomes airborne - if it's laying firmly (and full-weight) on the carpet, you're talking quite the coefficient of static friction to overcome before it actually moves, and then it still has kinetic friction afterwards - and then it would still require enough momentum to impact the rear seats hard enough to break the seat free from the latch...

That said, I'd still recommend tying it down so it doesn't move the trunk carpet around.


----------



## highmarker (Jul 27, 2015)

Good point MP81. Plus what about all the rest of the junk in the trunk? As they are moving around and hitting into each other and the spare tire, they are dissipating energy as well. Don't get me wrong, I think flying debris in a crash is an issue, but the spare tire (or any other junk in the trunk) doesn't build up enough momentum to break through the rear seat. If it was a sharp object, it might puncture through the seat though. It is always good practice to secure your load.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

One bump in the road and it looses significant coefficient of friction with the floor. 

Just leave a loose tire in your trunk and drive around for a day. You'll see how much it moves around without the catastrophic deceleration that occurs in a collision.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

An unsecured passenger in the second row is going to be far more dangerous to front row occupants than a spare tire in the trunk. 

And even then - there is a crash standard that vehicles must comply with for first row seat-back impact of an adult passenger. A spare tire has far less inertia (less mass) than this - if it was even able to make it through the rear seat to begin with (which, the weakest point being the center of the 60% split would be the area it'd have to hit, while having to be airborne at the point of impact, at the back of the trunk). And the only type of crash that would even be able to cause any kind of force like that would have to be an extremely high speed frontal impact (where the vehicle is moving).


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Yes, agreed. That is precisely the kind of collision I was envisioning.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

MP81 said:


> It'll only continue to travel at that speed if it becomes airborne - if it's laying firmly (and full-weight) on the carpet, you're talking quite the coefficient of static friction to overcome before it actually moves, and then it still has kinetic friction afterwards - and then it would still require enough momentum to impact the rear seats hard enough to break the seat free from the latch...
> 
> That said, I'd still recommend tying it down so it doesn't move the trunk carpet around.


That coefficient of friction is insignificant next to the mass and inertia posed by that tire.

And example I'm giving is a real life example...I knew one of the parties invloved and saw all the cash scene photos. I've seen both vehicles in person as well.

Full size american car on a 2 lane back road...low speedlimit...turned left in front of oncomming traffic into a driveway. Hit the first vehicle coming head on, Ford Van. I knew THAT driver. The cars spare tire went through the rear bulkhead..through the back seat that twas bolted in place..didn't fold down. 60's so it have the metal springs..not all foam rubber. Pinned the driver to to the steering column when the entire bech seat folded forward...4 door car...seat back wasn't adjustible at all.

Driver of the car almost died on the scene...he was paralyzed for life. 

Don't have time or feel like looking up the formulas or doing the math as to how many pounds of force is behind one....but they weigh several times what a small baby does and the math translated that to several hundred pounds of force even in a small accident. Way more than any woman and few men could even carry static much less in a dynamic event.

In the end its the individuals choice to make....I've had several fairly serious accidents....so its something that I can relate to differently than someone who hasn't yet.

And in the end...if it does happen to someone here....I feel confident that I pointed out what could happen before they make their decision. Theory does not always match reality.

What are the odds you would meet someone in the bar with AIDS that doesn't tell you? Yet you (if you are a smart person) still use protection because you never know. 

Things you feel are statistically unlikely to happen?

In your 20's you feel invincible..it can't happen to you,its always someone else, someplace else.....by your 40's you actually personally know a lot of people it did happen to...


Yes I do own a Cruze Diesel...yes I do wish I had a spare, and no I haven't figured an extremely secure way to anchor one yet. Therefore I still dont have one.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So...you're using an example of a vehicle made in the 60's to prove this point? It's not really comparable. Seats are far stronger now, even though they do recline. They have to be by law. 

I'm a mechanical engineer - I know how this works. This is what I went to school for - what I worked my ass off for - to get where I am. This isn't theory - it's physics. That's how things work.

The tire doesn't all of a sudden just have inertia (which, by the way - is a function of mass and velocity, so saying "mass and inertia" like they are two separate powers that add to each other is not remotely correct). If it's pressed up against the rear seat, it isn't going anywhere - because it will move WITH the car. It doesn't just randomly turn into some speeding javelin of death.

Like I said - seats are designed - to take the impact of an unsecured adult behind it. An unsecured adult, one could say, weighs about 160 lbs, with far more inertia than a 35 lb spare wheel and tire. And they're already in the passenger compartment. They don't have to go through the rear seat (which is far stronger than one made in the 1960s) - something which, if it happened - which it likely wouldn't, would slow the wheel down so much, it wouldn't go any farther.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

MP81 said:


> So...you're using an example of a vehicle made in the 60's to prove this point? It's not really comparable. Seats are far stronger now, even though they do recline. They have to be by law.
> 
> I'm a mechanical engineer - I know how this works. This is what I went to school for - what I worked my ass off for - to get where I am. This isn't theory - it's physics. That's how things work.
> 
> ...


I'm not a mechanical engineer..I'm an Electronic engineer...but I had physics as well in college and understand the dynamics involved.

I also have the benefit of seeing that particular vehicle involved....as well as having Cruze. 

And you are mistaking the use of strong...

New cars fold and crumble , sorry that's not strong...but it does serve a separate purpose. But strong isn't the definition.

And also...having spent years (35 to be exact) going through junkyards looking for hard to find parts of older cars...I've seen far more cases of trunk contents relocating to the passenger compartment on newer cars than I have on older ones.

Fine...YOU are confident enough to put yourelf and if have one yet, families lives at risk with your beliefs....I on the other hand firmly do not agree with your viewpoint on this because I also know enough about physics and mechanics to support my belief...and I've seen enough real world examples to back it...because someone has to be the Guinea pig to find out who is right. I also am not willing to put my family or passengers in that position.

For the example I did not toss in the dozens of vehicles I've seen in yards over the years because I did not know the people..the circumstances or what the object or objects were. I only used the one I knew all the facts about.

My Honda in theory will do 160mph....but I haven't and am not ever going to try because of the unknown...what if a tire shreds...what if a wheel bearing seizes....what if an inner CV Joint fails...what if a number of other things happens....the results would be disastrous. In such circumstances someone responsible will err on the side of caution rather than throwing out a sheet of paper with numbers and figures on it. Accidents are unpredictable and parts do fail....new or not.

The auto industry isn't the aerospace industry where every part is x-rayed and what else before being used. We wouldn't need warranties if that was the case. Or at least...if you could even afford a car...the odds of parts failing would be very low.

You are free to believe as you wish...I'm not going to try to convert you. But I've spent enough years in R&D to know that what's on paper very often does not work the same in real life. 

If it did instead of crash testing...everyone would just submit their engineering data.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Interesting study on this

http://www.anec.eu/attachments/tr005-03(pictures).pdf


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Interesting....never thought someone actually did a test like that...though I would actually be more surprised if nobody had thought to do it.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Well now, you're making me nervous about the toolbox I keep in the trunk.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

My cousin Richard was killed by a toolbox from his pickup slamming through the box and smashing the back of his head. 

He was a fine man. Left a young wife and two small children. It was about 35 years ago. May God rest his soul.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

This debate could all have been avoided if GM designed the DEF tank to allow for a spare, it would not have been that difficult. If I was unable to carry a secure full size spare I would not have bought this car. Now is the time to pressure GM to make carrying a spare in the new Cruze available when it comes out as a diesel.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Too late Aussie. That new diesel is fully baked in. Production starts in February.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

im sure someone here could weld a tire anchor into the trunk if they really wanted to. it would be safe if the welder is competent and welds to a strong part of the car rather then thin tin metal. personally I have triple a and the gm roadside so im covered. here in Florida if you break down not all that bad. Because its so mild climate I can wait an hour. if its snowing I could see how that's a bad situation


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> im sure someone here could weld a tire anchor into the trunk if they really wanted to. it would be safe if the welder is competent and welds to a strong part of the car rather then thin tin metal. personally I have triple a and the gm roadside so im covered. here in Florida if you break down not all that bad. Because its so mild climate I can wait an hour. if its snowing I could see how that's a bad situation


You must be retired pal. I am too. I like it ok but I don't like the pay.Lol Anyway, the last time I waited for AAA it took two and a half hours.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

not retired go figure lol. the only car ive owned that I needed a spare is my jeep for obvious reasons. all other cars I have the tire patch kit handy, its also the really really nice kits that are for endurance motorcycles and they have yet to fail me


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

diesel said:


> Interesting study on this
> 
> http://www.anec.eu/attachments/tr005-03(pictures).pdf


So, reading through this, the 17kg (38 lbs.) pieces of luggage didn't breach the back seats in either the strong or weak cars. 

The 90kg (198 lbs.) pieces penetrated the passenger compartment in both cars, although much more forcefully in the car with the weaker backseat. Also, the seatbelt being fastened in the back, in the spot with no passenger, substantially kept the seat back in place.

The second impact test they did, with the 90kg luggage, was also at an acceleration of 50g. They don't say how long the acceleration pulse was, but that is bordering on spine shattering g-force without any other impacts anyway.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MP81 said:


> I'm a mechanical engineer - I know how this works. This is what I went to school for - what I worked my ass off for - to get where I am. This isn't theory - it's physics. That's how things work.


lol @ physics

jesus will save me


----------



## tunes (Jun 18, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> not retired go figure lol. the only car ive owned that I needed a spare is my jeep for obvious reasons. all other cars I have the tire patch kit handy, its also the really really nice kits that are for endurance motorcycles and they have yet to fail me


I agree that there's some quality stuff out there for fixing flats but they won't fix a blowout. I had a blowout last month from running over what looked like a license plate in the middle of the freeway. I was in my truck so I had a spare but there's no way that an air can could have aired up that shredded tire. I have no choice. I need a spare. Maybe I'll get a continental kit. Lol


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

I got try everything out last night. Wife picked up a nail and aired up at gas station after the football game, it's about 25 miles to the house, mostly small county roads. She made it about 3 miles before the nail came out and fortunately she had not turned off the freshly paved highway with the new shoulder so there was a good place to work. After a few attempts to get the hose hooked up and working so I could get enough pressure to figure out where the hole was we were able to roll the car forward so the hole was underneath the wheel where the sealer could do it's job. 

It it was a little slow, but the process was working, I figured once it got to about 30psi it would be OK to limp it on home where I could plug it and top it off with the shop air. Unfortunately about 28psi it blew out the sealer and I couldn't get it to seal off the hole again. Fortunately by this time we had attracted the attention of a Sheriff's Deputy who was helping with some much needed work lighting and happened to live just a few miles up the road. He went home and got some plugs and and filled up a little pancake compressor and we were able to take care of things.

So, I will be adding a set of plugs to bag the compressor is in. Overall, the process was a bit slower than changing a tire, but I wasn't completely filthy when it was over and I didn't have to unload all the stuff in the trunk to get out a tiny spare and then figure out how it was all going to go back in with a full size tire. At this point I'm going to say it's close enough for me not to miss the spare.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Case of two-four for that Sherrif's deputy.

Oh yeah, I recommend this blackjack plug kit. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0083IAO5M?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

What would have been the fix if the tyre had a split in it too big for a plug? I know that eventually a solution would be found such as a tow truck, but I have always carried a spare and I object to car companies not giving me a choice. The spare tyre (full size) was a no cost option in my CTD and if this hadn't been available I would not have bought the car. Fine if you are happy with the sealant, but if not for the cop you would have been stuck. The sealant also has a use by date so has to be replaced. I read in my service book that sealant was to be checked and replaced if over a certain age, I can't remember what that was, but 3 years comes to mind.


----------



## TX CTD (Oct 24, 2014)

I was good with the tow truck, my neighbor has one so 90% of the time the final solution is to give him a call and I'll be home in an hour. 

I drive for for a living and if I had to guess I'm well past a million miles at this point. I've seen my share of flats and blown out tires. I'm going to say I'll have quite a few nails which would be fixable for every slice where I have to call a wrecker or tire service. If you know who to call to bring you a tire it's really pretty reasonable considering the situation you're in and the fact that some with a few hand tools can get you going again.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

TX CTD said:


> I got try everything out last night. Wife picked up a nail and aired up at gas station after the football game, it's about 25 miles to the house, mostly small county roads. She made it about 3 miles before the nail came out and fortunately she had not turned off the freshly paved highway with the new shoulder so there was a good place to work. After a few attempts to get the hose hooked up and working so I could get enough pressure to figure out where the hole was we were able to roll the car forward so the hole was underneath the wheel where the sealer could do it's job.
> 
> It it was a little slow, but the process was working, I figured once it got to about 30psi it would be OK to limp it on home where I could plug it and top it off with the shop air. Unfortunately about 28psi it blew out the sealer and I couldn't get it to seal off the hole again. Fortunately by this time we had attracted the attention of a Sheriff's Deputy who was helping with some much needed work lighting and happened to live just a few miles up the road. He went home and got some plugs and and filled up a little pancake compressor and we were able to take care of things.
> 
> So, I will be adding a set of plugs to bag the compressor is in. Overall, the process was a bit slower than changing a tire, but I wasn't completely filthy when it was over and I didn't have to unload all the stuff in the trunk to get out a tiny spare and then figure out how it was all going to go back in with a full size tire. At this point I'm going to say it's close enough for me not to miss the spare.


Do you mean once you hit 28 PSI the sealant squirted out of the hole in the tire? I had a pretty bad leak I talked about here and didn't have that problem, so was curious. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...5282-diesel-tire-sealant-kit-im-believer.html


----------

